# When did you know it was over...:(



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

When the fights always come down to something you did 3 years ago, or You never really loved me, or you always let people think your the nice guy...I have seen this since the beginning, have heard it since 3 months in, yet it is her go-to excuses for not being an adult (25) me 32 whenever there is an issue...I assumed that she would grow out of it...yet here is where I am..32 Engaged, and broken....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

When i came home and the house was empty.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

If its not right now it won't get any better. Texas is a 50/50 state from the moment you say "I do". 3 years of ******** cost me roughly $100K when I pulled the plug.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

When I finally had enough of my ex wifes ****!! Head for the hills!

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> When i came home and the house was empty.


I see I wasn't the only one.....


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> When the fights always come down to something you did 3 years ago, or You never really loved me, or you always let people think your the nice guy...I have seen this since the beginning, have heard it since 3 months in, yet it is her go-to excuses for not being an adult (25) me 32 whenever there is an issue...I assumed that she would grow out of it...yet here is where I am..32 Engaged, and broken....


Dude, run and never look back, trust me, I made the same mistake 10 years ago. It was an expensive mistake.......


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

She aint gonna "grow out of" chewing on your keester to make herself feel better.

Its over when youve been chewed on enough


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Life is way too short to be miserable. Find someone that you can be happy with and move on. Most times, a person's personality will not change.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm on my third and think I finally got it right. If you're only engaged and having this problem it will only get worse when married. Get the hell out and dont let the "oh poor me" attitude she will throw at you cause you to stay.

Run Forrest Run.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Brother, you're wasting your days & nights.....

That reminds me of a song....


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Women Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Can't
Undestand
Normal 
Thinking


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> Life is way too short to be miserable. Find someone that you can be happy with and move on. Most times, a person's personality will not change.


This!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

If your only engaged then thank your stars! Happened to me 7 or so years age, and it was the best thing that could have happened to me. Wish I could actually find her again and say THANK YOU!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to have an old boss that had a funny (and somewhat true) philosophy, he often would say... WOMEN! If they didn't have a vagina there would be a bounty on their heads" 

Sorry you are hurting my friend, after spending exactly half my life with the same women I pulled the plug last year... It's better you move on now than have to do it later!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Old saying......"Find some woman you just absolutely cannot stand...and buy her a house."


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Old saying......"Find some woman you just absolutely cannot stand...and buy her a house."


I thought it was "If you want to have a happy life make an ugly woman your wife"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You answered your own question. Your just looking for validation.

"When did you know *it was over*..."

Be happy. It's one of the very few things in life you can control. It's not money or a high paying job. It's not a house or any other possessions. We all know people that have those things and are not happy.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, don't get married, get one that already hates you and buy her a house, guess that's the cheapest route...:rotfl:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Never trust anything that can bleed for a week and still survive.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

It should not be that difficult at the beginning of a relationship. That is not one I would pursue any further. Cut your losses now. If you are even thinking these things at that stage of the game, don't waste any more of your or her time and go find the right one.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Good Book on Marriage*

http://www.amazon.com/Seven-Principles-Making-Marriage-Work/dp/0609805797

I am reading this book now. Married for 36 years now. He states in first part how he can predict when a marriage will fail. It not the usual improve communications marriage counseling.

Joe


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, first, find something besides a fishing website to get relationship advice.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't ask me been married 4 times


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Run while your still ahead!!! And don't look back, it isn't worth it trust me. Put your money, your about to throw away, on a nice boat and enjoy yourself. If your already getting your arse chewed, once you get the paper, just multiply the BS.. Run forest Run!!!


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

trodery said:


> Sorry you are hurting my friend, *after spending exactly half my life with* *the same women I pulled the plug last year*... It's better you move on now than have to do it later!


What would you include this in your reply?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Floatin Doc said:


> Life is way too short to be miserable. Find someone that you can be happy with and move on. Most times, a person's personality will not change.


This! What he said, and be thankful you're just engaged and not married. There are plenty of women who are NOT like that.....well maybe not "plenty", but there's enough to make it worthwhile to look for one.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it floats, flies, or fu$#s, RENT! DON'T BUY! Much cheaper in long run! :wink:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Go fishing again, you got the worm*.
My last wife walked in one afternoon , sat down and said she wanted a divorce after 20 years of marriage, did not see it coming at all, like they say, love is blind.
It has taken me 3 wives to finally find peace and happiness. Divorce is one of the best things that ever happened to me, behind her of course.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Been hitched 36 yrs....yep, 36 loooooooong years....BUT, as I type and watch the European Golf playoff on TV, my wife is out mowing the grass....She can weed wack when she's done mowing.....I think she's Q'ing today too...I'll ask her...


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

*when is it over.*

I waited many years before getting married the first time. we are older, and she loved to fish and do many things I like to do. Guess what, I put a ring on her finger and it all changed. I'll just say no more peaceful house, (lot of shouting and screaming) . Since you are not married yet, RUN LIKE THE WIND, DONT LOOK BACK. Just my .02Cents.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not you. Some girls know what they want when they're 25 and some don't.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's tough **** man. I'd say if you have to ask then it's probably not done yet. I had several relapses with my X before I KNEW it was done. and it was DONE.. so done that we lived in the same house for a few months while she got her stuff together to move back to Ohio..

Good luck bro..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> That's tough **** man. I'd say if you have to ask then it's probably not done yet. I had several relapses with my X before I KNEW it was done. and it was DONE.. so done that we lived in the same house for a few months while she got her stuff together to move back to Ohio..
> 
> Good luck bro..


Why did you marry a Yankee in the first place? :headknock


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

born in Dallas, raised in Ohio.. guess same thing..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lordbater said:


> born in Dallas, raised in Ohio.. guess same thing..


North of I-10! Revised Mason Dixon Line.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

when did i know it was that time? about 2 sec before i pulled the trigger, tooooo close


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> North of I-10! Revised Mason Dixon Line.


X5,0000, anything North of I-10 is a dam yankee.
The difference between a dam yankee and a yam dankee is the yam dankee comes down here and stays a little, and then goes back home, where as the dam yankee comes down here and stays!
Good luck to ya.
Get that worm out and go fishing again.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you give up on hunting or fishing when it didn't pan out? Why give up on her, people change it will all work out.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Hopefully ya'll don't have kids together yet....that would be the only thing to slow me down if I were in your shoes. I wasted 12 years in a horrible marriage, but thought it was best to tough it out for my kids sake. In the end, all I did was waste my life away, but I did get custody of my kids. 

So for me, it's a no brainer, if ya'll don't have any chillrens...haul butt and don't look back. Best of luck to ya, but truly, there are some really good wimmen out there, just gotta weed through all the riff raff though.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

MikeS2942 said:


> Did you give up on hunting or fishing when it didn't pan out? Why give up on her, people change it will all work out.


I'd politely have to disagree. A leopard is a leopard, the spots might get a little darker or lighter throughout time, but at the end of the day, it's still a leopard.

Run for the hills bro.

Mike


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> Did you give up on hunting or fishing when it didn't pan out? Why give up on her, people change it will all work out.


Yep, she'll change. She'll get meaner and more contrary.

As long as we're talking about "fiancee" and not "wife", run for the hills. That's what the dating/fiancee part is all about: otherwise we'd just do arranged marriages.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm holding out until my daughter is 18, only sixs years left


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

MikeS2942 said:


> Did you give up on hunting or fishing when it didn't pan out? Why give up on her, people change it will all work out.


???????????????????????????????????
You can always quit fishing and play golf....for free


----------



## reddrummer (Feb 17, 2010)

A cord of 3 strands is not easily broken! I know its hard to see the reality of a disfunctional relationship when you are in it. You are not married yet, but when you do, its for better or worse, richer and poorer, in sickness and health. You are blessed to find issues before you comitted, that's what corting is for. The cord of 3 strands is you, her and God. Find a Godly woman!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If she ever starts hanging the TP under instead of over, you should walk away right then!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Bigj said:


> Women Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Can't
> Undestand
> Normal
> Thinking


That was too easy! Funny!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I've heard, and said, that same junk for 48 yr. If you want out, hit the road. If you to make a life with this woman, understand that long marriages and long relationships are hard work. If you look at her and feel absolutely nothing or realize that you would be happier if she left, tell her "it's time". She would probably be relieved. If you still have that warm and fuzzy feeling, remember why you fell in love with her in the first place. But, remember, we all get under somebody's skin every once in a while. The next one will probably have a mouth on her too. They all do.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

KEN KERLEY said:


> I've heard, and said, that same junk for 48 yr. If you want out, hit the road. If you to make a life with this woman, understand that long marriages and long relationships are hard work. If you look at her and feel absolutely nothing or realize that you would be happier if she left, tell her "it's time". She would probably be relieved. If you still have that warm and fuzzy feeling, remember why you fell in love with her in the first place. But, remember, we all get under somebody's skin every once in a while. The next one will probably have a mouth on her too. They all do.


That is some sound advice right there! I've always said, if you have to think about it, theres obviously something not right..

She needs to be happy with herself before she starts worrying about other people and how they are and how she thinks they affect her. If you aint happy with yourself, no one around her including herself will ever be happy. Thats the problem with most women. Lol. "the" problem.. Like there's only one. Good luck.


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys,

It has nothing to do with..looking for advice..as per some responses..more that,... other than your boys' ''friends'', I just needed to hear the public, cause my mind always wants to figure out what I did wrong...Honest...It is easy to lie to yourself..always seeing what you could have done better, or have changed..this was a cry..to myself, to make a decision. I'm always on here..it will remind me what is important..being in love with whatmakes you...you..not trying to work unmoldable clay into me, yet thats were I am at


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It has nothing to do with..looking for advice..as per some responses..more that,... other than your boys' ''friends'', I just needed to hear the public, cause my mind always wants to figure out what I did wrong...Honest...It is easy to lie to yourself..always seeing what you could have done better, or have changed..this was a cry..to myself, to make a decision. I'm always on here..it will remind me what is important..being in love with whatmakes you...you..not trying to work unmoldable clay into me, yet thats were I am at


Man, she's got you good.. Good luck. Trust me, its her.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It has nothing to do with..looking for advice..as per some responses..more that,... other than your boys' ''friends'', I just needed to hear the public, cause my mind always wants to figure out what I did wrong...Honest...It is easy to lie to yourself..always seeing what you could have done better, or have changed..this was a cry..to myself, to make a decision. I'm always on here..it will remind me what is important..being in love with whatmakes you...you..not trying to work unmoldable clay into me, yet thats were I am at


 You're trying to get poetic. You're either drunk or you suck at it. Either way, bail.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Floatin Doc said:


> Life is way too short to be miserable. Find someone that you can be happy with and move on. Most times, a person's personality will not change.


Nailed it.


dwilliams35 said:


> Well, first, find something besides a fishing website to get relationship advice.


If you're not smart enough to recognize and appreciate the vast amount of real world knowledge that exists on this site, you're either blind, stupid, or both.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Just over a week ago we celebrated our 27th wedding anniversary. In all of that time my wife probably hasn't yelled at me 5 times. When she did I sure deserved it. We don't argue. If there is a problem we talk about it and the best decision is usually obvious. Don't sweat the small stuff because in the grand scheme of things it just doesn't matter. We have never said anything hurtfull or mean to each other. If you are already fighting in your relationship I would just move on. There are plenty of good women out there that will make you happy 99% of the time.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

txranger said:


> If you're not smart enough to recognize and appreciate the vast amount that exists on this site of uninformed opinions held by people that don't have the slightest clue as to the actual situation in question, the people involved or any other variable, mitigating circumstance, or pertinent background information, you're either blind, stupid, or both.


 Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

If you find yourself in Lowes looking at shovels and you have a smile on your face, it is time to move on.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> If she ever starts hanging the TP under instead of over, you should walk away right then!


 Werd!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> If you find yourself in Lowes looking at shovels and you have a smile on your face, it is time to move on.


This is how most romances and marriages start...Much like a deck of cards...Starts with a heart and diamonds and ends with a club and spadehwell:


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

A relationship is only that difficult if it is a one way street.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Get out while you can get out cheap....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

No matter how good she looks... somewhere, someone is tired of her chit!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

"A woman is like a lab they all have quarks,if you can figure them out and learn to live with them they usually make a pretty good partner". Phil Robertson


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> Life is way too short to be miserable. Find someone that you can be happy with and move on. Most times, a person's personality will not change.


X2. No one needs to be treated like ****. Move on and find someone who can make you happy.


----------



## Rajuncajuns (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with mill. It won't get any better! I am telling you this thru experience.


----------



## Rajuncajuns (Dec 15, 2012)

You won't be able to make them happy if they are not happy with themselves!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

"A woman is like modern art, you can't enjoy them if you spend too much time trying to figure them out" -Freddy Mercury


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> here is where I am..32 Engaged, and broken....


If you want to change things for the better, take an look in the mirror, get un-engaged and you will be on a new path. The lyric about life being like an hour glass glued to a table is true. You only live once. Turn the page and quietly walk away.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I was 26 and engaged once. If things aren't great right now for you they won't get any better. Fill your spare time with things that you like to do. Do things that make you happy. If you're a good compliment to her personality it will be obvious. If you're not...well you can put her things in the front yard and tell her she has 24 hours to get them before you turn on the sprinklers. Life it too short to be miserable. It's your move.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

If its not working during the engagement, dont just hope it will get better. Hit the brakes now. Wait, back away, re evaluate, but dont get married hastily. There are plenty of keepers out there, dont settle for something less. Obviously from your question she isn't ' the one '. Move on.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Bigj said:


> Don't ask me been married 4 times


Hard headed much?


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Say thank you and walk away 

You'll fish and hunt alot more until the next one catches your eye.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Im there right now brother...... I let mine go, it was the hardest thing I ever had to do. I tried to force it and make it work and I even made a post here on 2cool asking for advice, I can tell you man some of the advice I got I didnt wanna hear, so I didnt listen. I let her come back so we could try to make things better and it wasnt 4 weeks later that I was again a single man. Somone here told me "run forrest run!" I didnt listen, I thought she changed, but she didnt. Went right back to the same old BS like befor. Well I should have ran. People cant change.... maybe drop bad habbits, but cannot change. If you dont like how things are now, dude get the hell out of there! It will never stop. trust me man I know its hard, Im going through it right now, But I promise you after a little time away from it all you will see how bad it was and be glad you let her go. You dont have to put up with the BS. somewhere out there is the perfect woman for you, dont settle for less man.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Just remember, marriage is a covenant not a contract. Marriage is a lot like waking up in the morning and eating cheerios for breakfast every day the rest of your life. It's not going to get easier. It will only get harder. It's what builds character. If you enjoy any freedoms at all, walk away.. if you are willing to give them up.. get married.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I can tell you for a fact if you don't get along when you're engaged it will only get worse once you're married. I can't tell you how many couples over the years I've seen that thought getting married would "fix" their relationship - not a one of those couple made it more than a couple of years.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Tell her you found a much bigger ring and you need hers to trade it in. If she is materialistic, you will have the ring and hand within 5 seconds. Let the hammer fall the next day...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know. I am very lucky. Made 20 years of marriage plus 2 dating for a total of 22 this past week. Don't know how she has put up with me that long. Maybe because I put up with her. LOL.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

eesmike said:


> Dude, run and never look back, trust me, I made the same mistake 10 years ago. It was an expensive mistake.......


x10
You cannot change people. If the signs are there, end it now before you have kids and make it even tougher. Good luck.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

You all ready know the answer before posting the question. You're just hoping for someone to say something different. She will continue with that behavior because you have been a wimp and tolerating it. She knows she can push you around. When she sees that you're not a wimp and will dump her, she just might start showing some respect but you must do be willing to dump her and walk away. Only then will you know.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow.?????????


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

i have a motto......ALL WOMEN ARE CRAZY.......just wait .....you will see!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Some women are just mean. But there are some good ones too. Seems like it takes a few relationships to finally get it right for a lot of people. So consider this one good practice. Go find a nice one with a good head on her shoulders and treat her like you want to keep her.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I won't even pretend to be in your shoes, but i know my wife and i about killed each other when we first got together. Dating was fast and furious, lots o sex, and lots of fighting, name calling, etc. Not sure how or why it worked out, but it did. We got together New Years Day of 2003, and got married Sept of 2004. By God's grace alone we made our way into church, and learned how to make it work. We treat each other pretty decent now, and life is good. I wish you well. Its not easy.


----------



## kjstephe (Dec 20, 2012)

rat race said:


> "A woman is like modern art, you can't enjoy them if you spend too much time trying to figure them out" -Freddy Mercury


How would Freddy Mercury know?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

kjstephe said:


> How would Freddy Mercury know?


He's never really tried..


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Persistant*



Bigj said:


> Don't ask me been married 4 times


If at first. . .

OK, here's a joke with some truisms:

SG2


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

November 2008....


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

When you wake up from a weeklong whiskey binge and there is a hole above your head in the headboard from a 30-06.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

When I walked in the house and slapped the Big D papers down on the counter in front of her!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

When I came home from Europe 2 days before christmas and some guy was living in my house and driving my car. Man was I glad to see that, I was so sick of her all I wanted was my car back. I got it back after a week and I met a good looking Swedish woman after that and my life has been wonder full ever since.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

The neighbors could always tell the divorce was imminent, she got a new car, she lost weight and then she was gone. Remember, after the first one your down to half of what you had. After the second one, you are down to a quarter. Run Forrest, run!!!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> Guys,
> I just needed to hear the public, cause my mind always wants to figure out what I did wrong...Honest...It is easy to lie to yourself..always seeing what you could have done better, or have changed..this was a cry..to myself, to make a decision. I'm always on here..it will remind me what is important..being in love with whatmakes you...you..not trying to work unmoldable clay into me, yet thats were I am at


I hope you do leave it on here and search it out in a few years when you've wasted more time, you're still miserable, or back at a breaking point again. SMH. If you're that jacked up that you think it's YOU all the time when she is a fighter and yeller and degrades you instead of build you up and support you. Then you are in for a world of misery for years to come. If you're allowing her sledge hammer words and constant battery to make you "you" somethings wrong. Calling it quits with my ex-wife turned out to be one of the best things that's ever happened to me. I found one that's not perfect but light years ahead of the ex and I'm happy. Life's too short to be miserable. If the thought of coming home to your woman doesn't bring a sense of relaxation but instead tension then somethings wrong. And honestly if she has you thinking there's something wrong with you and it's your fault. If you aren't jacked up now you soon will be.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...when she brought home turkey bacon.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> ...when she brought home turkey bacon.


a sure sign it's over:biggrin:


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I think you already know the answer. I was in your shoes a few years ago, came here and got some advise from so old salts. It was the best and hardest thing I have ever done. But I found a woman that treats me right, and realizes she has faults just like I do...life is great


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> You're trying to get poetic. You're either drunk or you suck at it. Either way, bail.


Your posts crack me up.

To the OP, I agree with everyone else here (minus the exception who said stay). I had a couple of relationships like this and I attributed it to the age difference. If she's 25 and you're 32, you both have different wants and goals in life right now... at least that's what I learned from my experiences. My solution was to find someone closer to my age (actually went older) that had a similar outlook on life. That constant fighting BS is for high school. Do yourself a favor and go find another woman, it's a lot easier.

I've been married for 14 years now and love her more than when we got married.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

MikeS2942 said:


> Did you give up on hunting or fishing when it didn't pan out? Why give up on her, people change it will all work out.


People change??? This must be her brother and you have the boat, deer lease and the yeti!!!
Go home tonight. If it's her place, pack your **** and go! if it's your place, pack her **** and tell her to GO!!!! Don't waste your time on a crazy woman (they're all crazy, but some a little less)!!!:cheers:


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

This thread has strongly reinforced my belief that when it comes to women, no matter how they look, or what they have...somewhere, somebody is sick of their ****...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I knew it was over when ........we were arguing and I told her I was sick of giving her the money to pay for her house and wanted to leave . She then informed me I could leave "right know , because my mother paid my house off 6 months ago" I had 20 years worth of stuff loaded in a day and a half . Run like the wind at 25 years old you can't really get an idea of her income in the years to come . Find you a trust fund baby . "It's just as easy to fall in love with a rich girl as it is a poor one." .


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A wise old man once told me

"If its got tires or tits......your gonna have trouble with it"


Bail now while you still have a pair......either that or turn in your man card.....


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

His lady must have banned him from the site. He hasnt been on in 3 days!


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> His lady must have banned him from the site. He hasnt been on in 3 days!


he probably got a bunch of answers that forced him to look at how he is lying to himself.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I knew it was over when she quit picking my dirty drawers up off the bathroom floor!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> His lady must have banned him from the site. He hasnt been on in 3 days!


Or she broke all his fingers!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I knew it was over -- for good -- when he met me at my car he had disabled so I couldn't get away, pulled a knife on me and tried to kill me. When he killed himself - instead of both of us as planned - I knew it was finally over. Thank God I married a good man the next time. 1 1/2 years of hell ... 32 years I wouldn't change for the world.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have made it 36 years w/o getting married. I have not really found what they can provide that a girlfriend cant.

I wish you the best of luck end whatever you do adn that you have a wonderful life.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Why did you marry a Yankee in the first place? :headknock


Low maintenance and they know how to work. You couldn't pay me enough to marry one from around here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MNsurf said:


> Low maintenance and they know how to work. You couldn't pay me enough to marry one from around here.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 You mean all southern girls are fat, lazy, and high maintenance?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

you folks are funny.....women are just like a box of chocolates , you just never know which one you're going to get . If you are lucky to have a keeper that makes you happy , make sure you treat here RIGHT as you might never get a second chance....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I have made it *36* years w/o getting married. I have not really found what they can provide that a girlfriend cant.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck end whatever you do adn that you have a wonderful life.


it says your age is only 35?:biggrin:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

OK..from a woman's side..it was when I was told that I couldn't tie the garbage bag correctly. However, I've since gone to garbage bag tieing school and I made 99 on the final exam.
Linda


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MNsurf said:


> Low maintenance and they know how to work. You couldn't pay me enough to marry one from around here.


Well, I haven't ever married a yankee, so I'm not really qualified to say, but no matter how low maintenance or hard working they are, the fact remains that they're still a yankee. That's a deal-killer if there ever was one.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tucsonred said:


> OK..from a woman's side..it was when I was told that I couldn't tie the garbage bag correctly. However, I've since gone to garbage bag tieing school and I made 99 on the final exam.
> Linda


 That was just a preliminary test. The final is how you put the toilet paper on the roller.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I bet this feller is sober now and wish he had not posted this....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, I haven't ever married a yankee, so I'm not really qualified to say, but no matter how low maintenance or hard working they are, the fact remains that they're still a yankee. That's a deal-killer if there ever was one.


 My first wife is a Yankee. Sent her packing, back up to Wisconsin. Good place for her.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew it was over when she quit picking my dirty drawers up off the bathroom floor!


 You mean she had to start scraping them up? :biggrin:


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> it says your age is only 35?:biggrin:


After doing the math again you are right. (May 2013-July 1977= 35) But does it really matter. Maybe if I had a wife she could kept up with things like that for me.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> After doing the math again you are right. (May 2013-July 1977= 35) But does it really matter. Maybe if I had a wife she could kept up with things like that for me.


If I was single...I'd always be 35!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Classic:brew:



FlatoutFishin said:


> If I was single...I'd always be 35!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> After doing the math again you are right. (May 2013-July 1977= 35) But does it really matter. Maybe if I had a wife she could kept up with things like that for me.


no problem, I saw it as an opportunity to amaze people with my power of observation

and you're right, if you had a wife she would keep up with that for you!:biggrin:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> no problem, I saw it as an opportunity to amaze people with my power of observation
> 
> and you're right, if you had a wife she would keep up with that for you!:biggrin:


 Along with many, many other things they keep up with.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

spirit said:


> I knew it was over -- for good -- when he met me at my car he had disabled so I couldn't get away, pulled a knife on me and tried to kill me. When he killed himself - instead of both of us as planned - I knew it was finally over. Thank God I married a good man the next time. 1 1/2 years of hell ... 32 years I wouldn't change for the world.


Wow! Your story is the "winner"...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Along with many, many other things they keep up with.


and many things you would rather they forget


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

they can forget?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> they can forget?


at a certain point Alzheimer's kicks in, so yes eventually it does happen. But then again you probably have Alzheimer's so you don't even remember who she is, so you don't care:wink:


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

That mental Rolodex of every thing you ever did that they perceive as wrong is truly amazing...stuff from 15 years ago at instant recall. Has me at quite a disadvantage, cause while I remember she ****** me off day before yesterday, I've put the details down...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

RockinU said:


> That mental Rolodex of every thing you ever did that they perceive as wrong is truly amazing...stuff from 15 years ago at instant recall. Has me at quite a disadvantage, cause while I remember she ****** me off day before yesterday, I've put the details down...


x2- Dont remember thinking it, don't remember saying it, and don't agree with it now. But damed if I'm not guilty of it. Uhg.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> You mean all southern girls are fat, lazy, and high maintenance?


I said nothing about being fat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, I haven't ever married a yankee, so I'm not really qualified to say, but no matter how low maintenance or hard working they are, the fact remains that they're still a yankee. That's a deal-killer if there ever was one.


Sounds like some of you boys couldn't handle a woman tougher than you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MNsurf said:


> I said nothing about being fat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I figured Id throw that in to make it interesting.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> I figured Id throw that in to make it interesting.


:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

MNsurf said:


> I said nothing about being fat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Funny stuff.

He kind of tossed you a soft ball, but well played regardless.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

fischerkyle3113 said:


> When the fights always come down to something you did 3 years ago, or You never really loved me, or you always let people think your the nice guy...I have seen this since the beginning, have heard it since 3 months in, yet it is her go-to excuses for not being an adult (25) me 32 whenever there is an issue...I assumed that she would grow out of it...yet here is where I am..32 Engaged, and broken....


For me it was over as soon as we got married. We got married for all the wrong reasons and we were both quite immature and also did not include God in our lives. We did create 2 beautiful kids but for 9 years it was not the kind of love God wanted us to have. It was "real" love but not everlasting as it should be...my marriage was based on the wrong kind of love. What kind of love is your engagement based on? Ask God for guidance...He helped me. And FYI...you're far, far from broken.

From John Steinbeck in a latter written to his son...."There are several kinds of love. One is a selfish, mean, grasping, egotistical thing which uses love for self-importance. This is the ugly and crippling kind...."

He goes on to describe the love we should strive for..."The other is an outpouring of everything good in youâ€"of kindness and consideration and respectâ€"not only the social respect of manners but the greater respect which is recognition of another person as unique and valuable...."

He ends with this very valuable lesson..."_*Donâ€™t worry about losing. If it is right, it happens. The main thing is not to hurry. Nothing good gets away.â€ 
*_
Good luck to you.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

The final straw for me was when I caught her chatting online with my 13y/o daughter's bf, pretending to be my daughter, and subsequently telling my daughter to lie to me to cover her arse.


----------



## Lusso22 (May 20, 2013)

When I came home early from a night shift and her coworker was in our bed, in my spot with my soon to be fiance.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

txranger said:


> The final straw for me was when I caught her chatting online with my 13y/o daughter's bf, pretending to be my daughter, and subsequently telling my daughter to lie to me to cover her arse.


Ouch. Now thats whacko. On a lot of levels.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

These bad beaver threads never get old


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

This song about sums it up after being married 23 yrs. It's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ...out all day long!


----------

